# Friday Night- Feet



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok ladies and gents,
I think it is about 8pm your time...and of course it is 3pm my time which means...tho I am still chained to my desk for another 2 hours...I will not be working! lol.

So we said we were talking PAWS...lol here are Lady's speckled paws...she is black paws with pink spots.
Her paws are in need of a serious trim...so you will have to try and find the pink amongst the hair! lol and my picture taking skills at 7am this morning leave much to be desired.





























she was trying to snuggle and I was being annoying pulling at her feet, the poor thing! lol.
so I am missing one of her four paws.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Ok ladies,
> I think it is about 8pm your time...and of course it is 3pm my time which means...tho I am still chained to my desk for another 2 hours...I will not be working! lol.
> 
> So we said we were talking PAWS...lol here are Lady's speckled paws...she is black paws with pink spots.
> ...


What cute little paws x

I do love cockapoo paws, they look so much like teddy bears paws x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Mo
Lovely paws. Lady doesn't look too put out 
Well I've left the paw photographing to the last minute, despite giving myself a weeks notice. Tricky things to photo, paws 

Missing paw 









High Five ! Sorry about quality, tricky to do, high fiving and photographing at the same time.









Finally, Millie having a manicure in my beauty room


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola doing the hokey kokey! 

You put your left paw in, your left paw out, your left paw in and you shake it all about..... !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHHH!!! aww so cute!
I tried the hi five shot too...yours is MUCH! better than mine! millie is such a gorgeous girl!!

and Lola totally looks like she is doing what we call in canada the Hokey Pokey! lol funny how that is different here!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

My upside down tail/tummy/back paws after my mummy took me out for too long in the rain this afternoon... Had lots of fun with some BIG dogs and had selective hearing and temporarily forgot my name!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lovely paws everyone!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww... tiny tired toes


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is Betty's paw that has a pink pad, the rest of her paws all have black









And here is her high fiving!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi folks...mum asked me to show you my teddy bear paws!









Here's one of me trying to look my cutest!









and here's one of Honey pup's paws. She's still on the small side!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww pinkie!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

And here you can see all 4 paws so you can see only one has a pink


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Here's Lolly's offering. Best foot forward!









And her Leave command with a treat by her nose


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> awww... tiny tired toes


Yes very tired! That pic was the best I could do with one hand (the other being snuggled by a poo) and an iPad!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jane!!!!!!!!! That first pic is too darn cute!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's mine. My Poo is still inside mum's tum but I was feeling a bit left out!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kt77 said:


> Here's mine. My Poo is still inside mum's tum but I was feeling a bit left out!
> View attachment 3439


HAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!! good for you! very funny!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah lots of cute paws and one foot


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone  Great paw pics! Jane, love that one of Biscuit, so cute 

I was trying to get Roo doing her paw dance but couldn't quite get it....so here's the best of what I did get of my two:

Roo's High 5 paw









and almost her Paw dance...









Obi's High 5 paw









The close ups

















And Finally...Roo's stop tickling me Mum paws


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! Roo is very talented! Very cute pics....and without any help! 

Some great pics tonight! x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Where's JoJo. I got her this in specially! Happy Friday night everyone! Cheers


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Aww these pics are gorgeous! I can't wait to join in next week!! Haha! 

Bless tired Binky...

Biscuit's paws up trick is sooo cute! And what a lovely pup Roo is!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw Katie can't wait to see your pups paws!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope this works . . very difficult to photo moving feet!! Wanted to capture a red streak in Samis paw that is beautiful and was trying to contrast the difference in color in Ca







rleys feet and her face . . so here goes


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Aw Katie can't wait to see your pups paws!!


2 more sleeps!! Weeeeee!! Haha

Got a phonecall from the breeder tonight, he's been for his first jab at the vets today, all went fine so he's good to go on Sunday... Apparently he's still the smallest of the litter but definitely has the biggest personality..! Can't wait to see his teeny paws too!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, almost finished! Was saying I wanted to capture the contrast in Carleys feet compared to her face. And the picture of Sami is cause he was smiling!! (That was BEFORE I messed with his feet!)


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

CurlieKatie said:


> 2 more sleeps!! Weeeeee!! Haha
> 
> Got a phonecall from the breeder tonight, he's been for his first jab at the vets today, all went fine so he's good to go on Sunday... Apparently he's still the smallest of the litter but definitely has the biggest personality..! Can't wait to see his teeny paws too!


Only 2...yipppeeeeee!! Good luck sleeping 

Roll on Sunday!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's a bit quiet tonight, where is everyone?? I must admit I was late on because I was watching Strictly!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing! Where are all those poo paws????


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Here are Jake newly groomed black and pink poo paws....Yesterday was my first really good look at them.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry just finished working - so Saturday morning paws.
Sort of wish they were pink and spotty instead of just hairy.
Couldn't resist including Inzi's beautiful crossed paws. She is such a lady.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

An Amiee Jane Paw <3


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg Roo is so so so cute

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww I'm loving all these paws.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

These paw pictures are adorable!! I'll have to try and get one of Scarlett's. She is busy now, running around like a maniac because she just had her bath, so I'll try another time lol

I love all of the high fives. I need to teach Scarlett to do that because it is just so darn cute. 

And that picture of Roo laughing is too cute


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Bit late but here's Coco's paw on saturday morning!

All the photos were great! We have some really talented dogs!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy's saturday paw!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh cocka-POO .. I missed the feet thread grrrr, so sorry my poo buddies, I was soooo busy last night .. it won't happen again  

Will get some more poo paws photos posted tonight xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aaaahhh loving all the paws... All so different 

xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

This reminds me, when we first got Coco we paved the back yard so she could play outside (it used to be gravel and I thought gravel would hurt her paws!) anyhow, when hubby was laying the cement around the edge Coco trod in it, and I have a pefect 8 week old paw print forever saved in the yard! It was like it was supposed to be there, lol!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I know they're late but had to post some puppy paws!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

that picture is ADORABLE!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

We call them his jazz hands!! Lol he's so funny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh that pic is soooo cute!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I had just clipped round his paws and he fell asleep while I was doing it! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Aw bless! You're brave clipping! Not sure I'm going to dare to do that....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am very sad that I missed last Friday's Crazy Feet/ Paw night ..  

But can we decide what the theme is for this Friday, I will be ready with chocolate and 3 adorable cockapoos. 

Whats the next theme? 

Oh we could do Cockapoo Eyelashes .. (Lady thsi one is for you pretty girl)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady loves the idea!!! lol. 
I will have to do a measure so I can let you all know on Friday how close to the record she is. 
so shall we do eyes/ eyelashes?? would be great to see everyones gorgeous cockapoo eyes.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep Lets do it Mo  

Friday Night - Fun Night Theme is *Cockapoo Eyes & Eyelashes *

Get your camera at the ready .. the more members the merrier, Friday night wine and chocolate is a must


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Brilliant il put some make up on!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my ginger has paws also but i don't know how to pot pix yet. hey now that we aer talking about paws do they have to have the hair cut in between there toes, sugerlump


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes their hair grows really long and over their pads so will need trimming. I do it myself as I intend to clip him myself and want him to be used to being handled. It's not as hard as it looks, you just need a small pair of trimming scissors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sugerlump said:


> my ginger has paws also but i don't know how to pot pix yet. hey now that we aer talking about paws do they have to have the hair cut in between there toes, sugerlump


Yup it does need trimming, if you look at the pics of Lady's paws...the first pictures, you can see I am due to clip the fur on her feet.


----------

